# Audi connect retrofit



## Markolaynee (Feb 21, 2015)

Hi guys.
Any one knows if i can retrofit audi connect? At the moment i have navigation on MMI.. How much will it cost? 
Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elboobio (Mar 4, 2016)

If you have navigation without connect at the moment I'm guessing you have a ex demo car? Audi don't sell cars with nav without connect as it's part of the tech pack. At the moment Audi dealerships offer no retrofit options for navigation of any kind. There are a couple of retrofit companies that offer the tech pack retrofit so they might be able to help you. One is satnav systems think they're based in Bournemouth.


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

elboobio said:


> If you have navigation without connect at the moment I'm guessing you have a ex demo car? Audi don't sell cars with nav without connect as it's part of the tech pack. At the moment Audi dealerships offer no retrofit options for navigation of any kind. There are a couple of retrofit companies that offer the tech pack retrofit so they might be able to help you. One is satnav systems think they're based in Bournemouth.


I also have a ex demo with sat Nav but not connect. I think it's not just a matter of fitting the module with a SIM card there's a bit more to it. Not sure if it's worth it IMHO


----------



## elboobio (Mar 4, 2016)

At the moment connect is a bit of a novelty. They probably should have just made android auto and apple car play compatible as your phone can search the internet better than your car can. I don't have connect but wish I had the nav as I don't want a mount on show in the car. Suppose it depends what plans Audi have for the future of connect. I'd maybe wait to see what's on offer further down the line than spend close to 2k on the retrofit.


----------



## Markolaynee (Feb 21, 2015)

No i do not have ex demo car  its just the car my dealer in my country ordered.. It wasnt demo car

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elboobio (Mar 4, 2016)

OK apologies didn't realise your car was from outside the UK. Everywhere else in Europe seems to offer more variations to extras than in the UK. Here if we want navigation you have to buy the tech pack which comes bundled with connect.


----------



## Markolaynee (Feb 21, 2015)

No need to apologize mate  
It would be really nice if i could get audi connect retrofitted

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elboobio (Mar 4, 2016)

I know dealerships don't offer the retrofit but like I said there are companies that will do it. But it's expensive and not heard of anyone having it done.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Connect seems from other posts on this forum to be a bit like most new tech, you play with it for the first few days then never really use it again. We have it in my wife's mini, really doesn't do anything particularly useful, and it does nothing essential. It learns your usual routes!!! Well as you are the one driving those routes hardly useful info, except perhaps for the manufacturer to look at you data.


----------

